# stop my dog inhaling food



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

he never did it as a pup, now hes 5 months and he just inhales his food in a minute hes not starving thats for sure he still gets 2 meals a day and he has around a kilo a day

i put it in the bowl and bang its gone, he doesnt snatch and do it if i hand feed him treats but he does still swallow it down fast

:help:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Try something like this. These bowls are specifically designed for eaters like yours. I have no experience with them, but i've heard good things.

Brake Fast Black Food Bowl (Large)


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I've heard we should stay away from plastic bowls. I got a stainless slow-feed bowl.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

A couple of cheaper options that don't require changing his food dish are:

1.) Soak his kibble in water. Put in the normal amount you feed and then fill the bowl with water. (works for some, others just inhale the water too lol)

2.) Put tennis balls or larger raquet-type balls in the bowl. Depending on the size of the bowl, 2 or 3 should do it. They tend to push the balls around to get to the food. Slows them down drastically. (works for some, others just remove the balls and eat quickly anyway)

Personally, I would try one of these before having to buy a different bowl.
 Good Luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are absolutely things you can do to help. Changing the bowl (using a round baking bundt pan sometimes helps) and also the one in the video above is supposed to be good.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You can put a piece of heavy chain on the bowl. It worked better for me because Diabla learn't to take off other objects, like big rocks. Tennis balls don't work if the dog like to play with them.

Right now I use just water, I put a finger or so of water covering the food right before serving. Do not let it soak, it atracts bacteria and is bad for the teeth.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My Sam was the same way and I'm 100% the reason why he bloated. So I got him one of those Brake Fast bowls....problem solved.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If it is kibble: do you have a floor you can scatter the food around on without worrying about 'kibble-dust'? Another thing I have done is to put half in the bowl and soak it and the other half on the floor (slightly scattered) nearby. I have read suggestions of scattering food in the yard, it gives them some work to do kind of like hunting for their food... but never tried it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is the bowl I got for Wolfie. It works really well. 
Skid Stop Slow Feed Bowl


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> This is the bowl I got for Wolfie. It works really well.
> Skid Stop Slow Feed Bowl


I've heard these are great!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you don't want to buy a new bowl or are not comfortable with plastic bowls, the easiest fix is to do away with the food bowl.

Instead of putting the food into a bowl, spread the kibble out on a cookie sheet or similar large, flat pan. He won't be able to grab a whole mouthful and hork it down if he has to pick it up from a flat, large surface.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

First a little pet peeve... Plastic is everywhere, and granted it might not be the BEST thing in the world, but if you use Tupperware or anything similar to store YOUR food leftovers in, it's probably OK for your dog to eat out of plastic as well. Rant over. Moving on...

I also have a dog who likes to eat Hoover-style. Her entire meal would literally be gone in under 30 seconds. Then I got her the Brake-Fast (the one in the video on pg 1). It is absolutely wonderful. She's been using it for almost 2 years now and has figured out a method of working around the pegs pretty quickly but it definitely slows her down quite a bit!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I put water in the kibble, but do not let it soak, so the bits are floating around in the water. It takes more time for them to snag them, sort of like bobbing for apples.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I use the Brake-Fast bowl because Dodger would wolf down his food. So far it's worked with slowing him down and he's now eating at a semi slow pace.


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

I broke my beagle of this by waiting until i saw him laying there calmly to feed him, when you feed them excited it stimulates the excitement and hes actually being rewarded in his eyes for being hyper and worked up. Change up the times that you feed him so that you capture the calm.

I watched this video and it helped me tremendously!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

This is one problem I can safely say Miikka does not have! She is a very slow eater....almost methodical about it. 

I would agree with the other posters, though. Get one of the bowls that will slow him down. Tennis balls are supposed to work too.


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> This is one problem I can safely say Miikka does not have! She is a very slow eater....almost methodical about it.
> 
> I would agree with the other posters, though. Get one of the bowls that will slow him down. Tennis balls are supposed to work too.



isnt it great when you go from having a dog that is insane with his food to one that is calm about being fed!? 

very lucky


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

The thing I have learned with my pup if he gets going fast is I interrupt his eating to come to me a couple of times and this has slowed down his high speed eating or drinking.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Tanner would suck down his food super fast, and I was getting worried about him, so we taught him how to slow down. First we taught him how to take a treat "easy". Then when he would eat, I'd tell him "easy". 

If he starts inhaling the food instead of chewing it, I pick up his bowl, and we try it again. I need to hear distinctive crunching to know he's really chewing it. 

I've been doing this for several months, and now I rarely have to pick up his bowl because he makes himself slow down. 

A little self-control on Tanner's part isn't too much to ask.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Feed him in a big muffin pan. The more "muffin holes" the better! Just a couple pieces of kibble in each depression.


----------



## VeronicaA (Nov 3, 2010)

The brake fast bowl was the best investment I made!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Brake Fast worked well for Max. He grew out of the phase quickly and now takes his time to eat. 
Please tell me, whoever knows, what the problem is with plastic bowls? (other than it becomes a chew toy). I am curious. Thanks!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use one of those treat dispensers that the dog has to roll around for the food to come out, except I put in kibble instead of treats. Sometimes it takes him like half an hour to eat it all! And it also stimulates his mind and keeps him occupied for a while.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Mickey the husky I have hooooooooovers food. I use a LARGE baking pan now, and he has to sit and wait before I put the measured amount of food in the pan.

Powell


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, the brake fast bowl didn't slow our dog one bit! Food gone in under 30 seconds or so. I feed 2 smaller meals per day and hold my breath, hoping she doesn't bloat. It is plastic, no problems with her chewing it, even if we accidentially leave it in her kennel. May try the muffin tin or treat dispenser idea.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

One problem with plastic is that it is harder to clean - it gets scratched and can harbor bacteria. 

My foster literally inhales his food! I just clean the floor of his crate before each meal and spread his food out all over the floor of the crate. Makes for a great training opportunity as well, since he has to sit and stay a few feet away while I dump it and spread it around. It really slows him down.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

liv said:


> One problem with plastic is that it is harder to clean - it gets scratched and can harbor bacteria.


not if you learn to wash dishes correctly....

i do like the bunt/muffin/rolling toy idea's, im going to keep them in mind... i suppose the muffin dish you could put different type of food in each


----------

